# Disk won't Initialize



## tyarber (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello,


My issue i'm having is with Disk initialization on a Windows 2003 server. What we have is a Fiber Channel JBOD that is connected to a compaq FC PCI HBA controller that sits in the server... The JBOD has 7, 67Gb FC hard drives in it, it used to have 7, 36 Gb hard drives in it, back then it worked with no problems. When we upgraded the drive to a bigger capacity they won't intialize. 

One thing I want to do it remove any trace of the old 36Gb drives from the registry. My first question is if there is anything in the registry regarding the old drive and if there is if it would be causing the failed initializing of the new disk?

Thanks for any help ..


----------



## tyarber (Oct 30, 2006)

Anybody?


----------

